# Signature 2000 Pressure Tank



## Rotorooter1277

So yesterday a great client of mine called and needs the bladder's replaced on two 119 gallon signature 2000 pressure tanks Model SR119-35-01. I told him it would be better to replace the two tanks with WellMate's. He didn't go for it. Anybody have any ideas about who makes these tanks? I looked on line but can't seem to find much info.


----------



## rjbphd

Rotorooter1277 said:


> So yesterday a great client of mine called and needs the bladder's replaced on two 119 gallon signature 2000 pressure tanks Model SR119-35-01. I told him it would be better to replace the two tanks with WellMate's. He didn't go for it. Anybody have any ideas about who makes these tanks? I looked on line but can't seem to find much info.


Huh??


----------



## PlungerJockey

Quote him a price to replace the tanks. Then add $2800 to that price and give him that quote to replace the bladders.


----------



## Redwood

Sta-Rite makes them...

(262) 728-9181


----------



## Rotorooter1277

Thanks Redwood for the info.


----------

